# Uk-peptides or purepeptides?



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm planning on running a long cycle with peptides again soon. I have only used uk-peptides in the past so I have nothing to compare with. I definitely felt effect though and also read great reviews on them. People seem however to be putting purepeptides at the best there is on the market right now. I think they are also about 30-40% more expensive though.

I wanted to get your guys opinions on the two companies


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you will get a mix of opinions so will be none the wiser just remember though cheap is cheap for a reason, many will buy cheap then complain the results are not what they expected.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

I've used both Suppliers in the past, your going to get different answers as i believe it's down to personal preference, I've spoken to the MD at UK-Peptides and had in-depth chat about moving forward with my cycles. A very busy guy but found some time to help me.

Currently on IPAM and MOD GRF Cycle currently trying boom dosing,

if you do switch it would be good to know what you think.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I ordered from UK Peptides and have found communication to be good and delivery quick, delivered to Australia in 4 days, bulk discounts too.

Can't comment on quality though as nothing else to compare them to.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the inputs guys. My experience with uk-peptides is also that their customer service is great. I would love a product quality comparison with purepeptides however, as I, as mentioned, also only tried uk-peptides.

I think I'm gonna go with purepeptides anyways tho, was taking a closer look at the prices and they aren't that much more expensive.

Will be getting ipam, mod grf, bpc 157 and mgf. Will let you guys know how it compares with uk-peptides after trying it


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dannyb0yb said:


> Thanks for the inputs guys. My experience with uk-peptides is also that their customer service is great. I would love a product quality comparison with purepeptides however, as I, as mentioned, also only tried uk-peptides.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go with purepeptides anyways tho, was taking a closer look at the prices and they aren't that much more expensive.
> 
> Will be getting ipam, mod grf, bpc 157 and mgf. Will let you guys know how it compares with uk-peptides after trying it


 How you planning on running the BPC 157 and what are you using it for?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Smitch said:


> How you planning on running the BPC 157 and what are you using it for?


 Tendon/muscle overuse injuries (tenniselbow). 350 mcg subq twice daily. Had really great succes with it in the past. Even fixed an issue in my back even though I was shooting it in the arm


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dannyb0yb said:


> Tendon/muscle overuse injuries (tenniselbow). 350 mcg subq twice daily. Had really great succes with it in the past. Even fixed an issue in my back even though I was shooting it in the arm


 Sounds great, same dosing as i'm running currently.

Mine is for a shoulder issue, few weeks in now but starting to feel the benefit from it now, i'm pinning directly in to the shoulder though.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Smitch said:


> Sounds great, same dosing as i'm running currently.
> 
> Mine is for a shoulder issue, few weeks in now but starting to feel the benefit from it now, i'm pinning directly in to the shoulder though.


 Did you try mgf?

My experience with bpc 157 is also that some systemic effects occur, but direct injection into the site of injury definitely also does something "extra" 

Still sticking to subq tho


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Sounds great, same dosing as i'm running currently.
> 
> Mine is for a shoulder issue, few weeks in now but starting to feel the benefit from it now, i'm pinning directly in to the shoulder though.


 that's interesting, i have a shoulder issue going back near ten year, i assume its a tendon as you could draw a line with a pen as to where exactly it hurts . Do you pin straight into the tendon?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

JohhnyC said:


> that's interesting, i have a shoulder issue going back near ten year, i assume its a tendon as you could draw a line with a pen as to where exactly it hurts . Do you pin straight into the tendon?


 Just all around the delt to mix it up, could go straight in the tendon though I suppose.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Just all around the delt to mix it up, could go straight in the tendon though I suppose.


 cheers mate, ill have a crack,


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dannyb0yb said:


> Did you try mgf?
> 
> My experience with bpc 157 is also that some systemic effects occur, but direct injection into the site of injury definitely also does something "extra"
> 
> Still sticking to subq tho


 Not tried mgf, am also currently using TB500 but feel it's not needed in my case so just running it til it runs out, just got another months worth of BPC though.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Smitch said:


> Just all around the delt to mix it up, could go straight in the tendon though I suppose.


 I don't think that's nessecary and may even be dangerous. I would just poke around the tendon in the muscle, close to the tendon


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> you will get a mix of opinions so will be none the wiser just remember though cheap is cheap for a reason, many will buy cheap then complain the results are not what they expected.


 To my knowledge they don't have any form of coa's to confirm if either have the exact mg they claim to say they have.

Wouldn't surprise me if the seller is going on faith too.

Tom's was the only place that did have this sort of quality control and I believe that guys stuff was used in studies.

Just my opinion OP whatever website you use buy more than what you think you need as it will more likely be under dosed.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Bish83 said:


> To my knowledge they don't have any form of coa's to confirm if either have the exact mg they claim to say they have.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if the seller is going on faith too.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply!

I actually believe I read pscarb saying he considers purepepides to be of clinical grade quality, like tom's was


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

Do any of these peptides work whatsoever ? You sure it's not placebo? (whoever used them) Always hearing here in the past that peptides are just a scam, specially from these sites for cheap.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

musclebubble said:


> Do any of these peptides work whatsoever ? You sure it's not placebo? (whoever used them) Always hearing here in the past that peptides are just a scam, specially from these sites for cheap.


 Without a doubt I felt improvement from them in terms of injury recovery. To a far higher degree than the usually recommended stuff. Glucosamine, cissus, fish oil and so forth..

Some 5 year old chronic tenniselbow symptoms went away after 4 months on bpc 157 and HGH peptides. I'm nothing short of blown away by the potential


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

musclebubble said:


> Do any of these peptides work whatsoever ? You sure it's not placebo? (whoever used them) Always hearing here in the past that peptides are just a scam, specially from these sites for cheap.


 3-5x day 100mcg mod grf + 150mcg ghrp2--loosing bf. better & deeper sleep. no annoying pain in knee/elbow. better pump. numb hands eod in the morning. smoother skin & hair. feeling more rested.
placebo? might be. do I like it? hell. yeah. (using those ""cheap"" peptides from peptidesuk ).


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

JakobJuice said:


> 3-5x day 100mcg mod grf + 150mcg ghrp2--loosing bf. better & deeper sleep. no annoying pain in knee/elbow. better pump. numb hands eod in the morning. smoother skin & hair. feeling more rested.
> placebo? might be. do I like it? hell. yeah. (using those ""cheap"" peptides from peptidesuk ).


 You definitely sleep like a baby on HGH


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey guys, I have been on ipamorelin and mod grf for 25 days now and bpc 157 for 5 days. This time i bought from purepeptides and can now make a comparison with uk-peptides.

Its hard to say for sure exactly which company has the best peptides as a bunch of other things also influence recovery. For one my injuries are better now compared to when i used uk peps in the past due to more time having passed for one.

Anyway, having said that, I honestly do feel that the purepeptides have delivered a better recovery result.

Especially the bpc 157, I'm very impressed. Felt immediate improvement in my achilles / foot and even felt the bpc 157 doing improvement in my elbow tendon and wrist despite only injecting in the muscles close to the foot.

Again tho its very hard to put them up against each other. Both seem to be the real deal but I have to give it to purepeptides


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

BPC-157 will work systemically (despite everything you hear on the internet). so it won't need to be pinned near the injection site to see an improvement.
in all honestly, i don't think you can compare peptides against another supplier unless you using blood tests ect.

Glad your injuries are sorted.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Ivan85 said:


> BPC-157 will work systemically (despite everything you hear on the internet). so it won't need to be pinned near the injection site to see an improvement.
> in all honestly, i don't think you can compare peptides against another supplier unless you using blood tests ect.
> 
> Glad your injuries are sorted.


 I think you are absolutely right. I even considered deleting my "review" post again because i realized the comparison is a bit silly.

I hear people say it has both systemic and local effects? Do you know if thats bullshit? I mean if its purely systemic might aswell just start jabbing in the belly fat, way easier


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Dannyb0yb said:


> Hey guys, I have been on ipamorelin and mod grf for 25 days now and bpc 157 for 5 days. This time i bought from purepeptides and can now make a comparison with uk-peptides.
> 
> Its hard to say for sure exactly which company has the best peptides as a bunch of other things also influence recovery. For one my injuries are better now compared to when i used uk peps in the past due to more time having passed for one.
> 
> ...


 I made my first order of ghrp6 with uk peptides, the next order ill be getting it from purepeptides soon so I can do a comparison like yourself....ive heard alot of people prefering purepeptides over uk peptides


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Simon90 said:


> I made my first order of ghrp6 with uk peptides, the next order ill be getting it from purepeptides soon so I can do a comparison like yourself....ive heard alot of people prefering purepeptides over uk peptides


 Yea let us know how you rate the two


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Its actually weird because you would assume that the peptides from both companies does the same thing, since either you have ipa and mod or you dont. Its not like there is different versions. But a big difference that I got was that the purepeptides gives me CRAZY realistic and vivid dreams. Anyone else try this?


----------



## Ali13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Has anyone bought CJC 1295 with DAC from either website?


----------



## Ads1988 (Jan 31, 2019)

Did you end up injecting somewhere else? I've had achilles tendonitis a while from a drug but have been injecting near the area and it just makes it sore. I inject TB500 and Ipamorelin in my thigh with no probs, might try injecting my BPC there too..


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Ads1988 said:


> Did you end up injecting somewhere else? I've had achilles tendonitis a while from a drug but have been injecting near the area and it just makes it sore. I inject TB500 and Ipamorelin in my thigh with no probs, might try injecting my BPC there too..


 Bpc made my ankle worse.

I think ipamorelin and mod grf 4-5x daily plus collagen supplement is a good route.

Check out

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/326211-hydrolysed-collagen/?do=embed


----------



## Ads1988 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dannyb0yb said:


> Bpc made my ankle worse.
> 
> I think ipamorelin and mod grf 4-5x daily plus collagen supplement is a good route.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

This difference is also hugely important. One likes heat, the other one ice

https://www.verywellhealth.com/tendinosis-definition-and-symptoms-2549909


----------



## Ads1988 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dannyb0yb said:


> Bpc made my ankle worse.
> 
> I think ipamorelin and mod grf 4-5x daily plus collagen supplement is a good route.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Local has no effect with gh peptides so anywhere subq is fine


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Are you seeing a physio and doing rehab? I honestly think this is much important than drugs


----------



## USERNAME (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been on BPC157 and TB500 for around a month... my tennis elbow type injury has much improved, but then I did it at Xmas... so I dont know how long it would have hung around had I not used peptides. The injury is still there, but it's hugely improved. Although I have had physio also.

Ordered from purepeptides... excellent customer service.

I could not hand on heart say whether the peptides worked or not.

I spoke to purepeptides who advised on using BPC157 at around 200 - 250 mcg up to six times a day... rather than a bigger does less often, - as it only stays in your system for 20 mins.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

USERNAME said:


> I've been on BPC157 and TB500 for around a month... my tennis elbow type injury has much improved, but then I did it at Xmas... so I dont know how long it would have hung around had I not used peptides. The injury is still there, but it's hugely improved. Although I have had physio also.
> 
> Ordered from purepeptides... excellent customer service.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, I know this is an old thread, but SIX times a day? Is this really necessary? Genuine question, because I struggle to find the time to do it even twice a day.


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but I wonder as well. I took a break from peptides for 2 years. I used to order at DRS and peptidesuk. DRS seems to have lost quality and I don't see any recent reviews or news by peptidesuk so I am not sure if they are still legit. I also wonder if purepeptidesuk are still legit like they used to be.

I need peptides to speed up my muscle injury so I am in need of a decent EU supplier. Does anyone know have an answer?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

nostalgia said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I wonder as well. I took a break from peptides for 2 years. I used to order at DRS and peptidesuk. DRS seems to have lost quality and I don't see any recent reviews or news by peptidesuk so I am not sure if they are still legit. I also wonder if purepeptidesuk are still legit like they used to be.
> 
> I need peptides to speed up my muscle injury so I am in need of a decent EU supplier. Does anyone know have an answer?


 both are legit

i used peptidesuk for years and also had no issues but all my purchases this year have been through purepeptidesuk


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you swole troll!


----------



## Charles Moore (Dec 26, 2017)

Neither UK peptides or Pure peptides, Try proven peptide, They are not cheap but I feel I got what I payed for.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

It's a pity Tom's peptides closed up shop, his s**t was the best and best priced as well.


----------

